# Swim Season!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Took the girls swimming for the first time this year and they had a blast!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

And the rest of our hike:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

They look like they had a lot of fun! I wish I could get Ania to swim... 

What was that that they were digging at?

Love the one of them all crashed out at the end! Well, all of them except Shiloh. :tongue:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pics.!!! :biggrin:
They look like they are all having a blast.
And, I'm diggin the new ride. Room for all. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ania's Mommy said:


> They look like they had a lot of fun! I wish I could get Ania to swim...
> 
> What was that that they were digging at?
> 
> Love the one of them all crashed out at the end! Well, all of them except Shiloh.


There was a previously dug hole that I told them there was a SQUIRREL!!! in and they believed me LOL

They went at it for a good 5 minutes before the figured out there was no squirrel!!! :biggrin:

Shiloh never poops out like the rest of them do...not til we get home at least!



saraj2878 said:


> Great pics.!!!
> They look like they are all having a blast.
> And, I'm diggin the new ride. Room for all.


I'm diggin' the new wheels too....but I'm sure the dogs are lovin' it even more. I think they like the fact that there is a couch in the new vehicle LOL :wink:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

WooHoo lets go camping!!!!!!!!!!!!!Dogs looked like they had a blast


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

What great photos. I love the last one!


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice. When we take Reemy to the water, all she does is wade into it until she's chest deep. She panics if she can't feel the bottom with her head above the water line. Then again, she was a Katrina rescue...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Looks like they have a wonderful life and great owners, I bet your friends say that when they die, they would want to come back as your dogs :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Just out of interest, what do you reckon the water temp is up there now? I'm probably out to lunch, but it amazes me how quickly the water seems to warm up after all the winter snow.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The state park posted the water temp on the 6th at being 50 degrees F. Nice and balmy LOL!

In Colorado only the top of the water freezes. In the coldest parts of the state the ice gets only about a foot and a half thick. So most of the water in the big lakes here stays fluid over the winter and at about 35-40 degrees F.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks, thats interesting. You can tell I've never been in snow, right? 50deg, hell, but I've noticed dogs don't really seem to mind the real cold water. 
And here I am b****tching because it's cold to get in at 84!!!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Wow, what lucky pupsters. What a life and such amazing owners!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

MollyWoppy said:


> Thanks, thats interesting. You can tell I've never been in snow, right? 50deg, hell, but I've noticed dogs don't really seem to mind the real cold water.
> And here I am b****tching because it's cold to get in at 84!!!


They seem to notice after being in the water for a good couple of minutes. When they have to swim 30 yards out to go get a ball, they are shivering by the time they get back. We give them a minute to warm up and then throw it again. They love it :wink:


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

Like the Dane Mobile! 

Was this at westy?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

This was at chatfield state park :wink:


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks like a lot of fun, I need a car like that to transport all my dogs. I cram them into mine!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We just got a great deal on a conversion van, and the dogs love it...especially since it has a couch/bed in the back LOL


----------

